# 42 Reasons you still don't want an iPhone



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

42 Reasons You Still Don't Want an iPhone - pocketnow.com Discussion

How much on this list is bogus?? lol


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

For anyone interested in reading the above, it's targeting Windows users.

Might as well say 30+ reasons you haven't switched to apple yet.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

The whole list is pretty bogus. I mean, really, would someone really want to typeset an entire document on something the size of an iPhone? First, you would be blind from all of the squinting. Second, would someone really want to use Word to edit anything? To me, it looks like the author relaly just picked anything nonstandard (and hence, not supported on the iPhone) just to say "hey, the iPhone can't do this!"

His complaints are mostly just stupid. The iPhone is GSM - a worldwide standard that is used everywhere except in dumb old North America, where carriers are being pretty much forced to write off all of the equipment that shouldn't have bought in order to get with the program. GPS drives me nuts - like just go buy an inexpensive map book and take grade 3 Geography to learn how to use it... Oh, and he complains about not being able to use Micro$oft Live Search - does anyone next to the clueless use that? Don't people ususally use Google? And his fixation on voice recognition, as if that "technology" has ever worked properly... Pretty dumb posting, which is proof that people that use the Internet must apply their own intelligence to filter out such rubbish.


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

Amen to that Evan.

Seriously- there are reasonable criticisms, and most of these aren't. The phone shouldn't do everything mediocrely. I'd like it to do what it does extremely well, which is what the iPhone has done from day one.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

*42 Reasons why you WOULD LOVE an iPhone*

Here are my 42 reasons why you would love an iPhone:

1. It just works
2. It just works
3. It just works
4. It just works
5. It just works
6. It just works
7. It just works
8. It just works
9. It just works
10. It just works
11. It just works
12. It just works
13. It just works
14. It just works
15. It just works
16. It just works
17. It just works
18. It just works
19. It just works
20. It just works
21. It just works
22. It just works
23. It just works
24. It just works
25. It just works
26. It just works
27. It just works
28. It just works
29. It just works
30. It just works
31. It just works
32. It just works
33. It just works
34. It just works
35. It just works
36. It just works
37. It just works
38. It just works
39. It just works
40. It just works
41. It just works
42. It just works

Apple users and an iPhone = Priceless

Windows user with a computer who compiles a list greater then 42 and calls his title 42 Reasons..... = Useless


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

EvanPitts said:


> And his fixation on voice recognition, as if that "technology" has ever worked properly...


in fairness, the voice recognition on my Nokia is pretty spot on. the only issues I've had with the voice dial (voice recognition - not matching a recording you make earlier) is after a sync, very occasionally one of the contacts with alot of entries will "loose" the default tag, so Voice recognition doesn't look for it as an option.

It will be a feature that I will miss - especially with a BT headset connection.

Z.


----------



## kockgunner (Sep 25, 2007)

MacGYVER said:


> Here are my 42 reasons why you would love an iPhone:
> 
> 1. It just works
> 2. It just works
> ...


Hahahahaah so true!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

irontree said:


> 42 Reasons You Still Don't Want an iPhone - pocketnow.com Discussion


I have been looking for this for AGES. OMG Best read. No sarcasm.


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

LOL, I use this mantra to explain why I switched to a Mac at home a long time ago. Every time one of my buddies/coworkers/acquaintances explains why Windows is better, I just say I use a Mac because "It just works". And then I ask them how many security updates they've received since we started talking.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Ace McDuck said:


> LOL, I use this mantra to explain why I switched to a Mac at home a long time ago. Every time one of my buddies/coworkers/acquaintances explains why Windows is better, I just say I use a Mac because "It just works". And then I ask them how many security updates they've received since we started talking.


Seriously? How many security updates has Apple released in the last year?


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

milhaus said:


> Seriously? How many security updates has Apple released in the last year?


Hmmm... Not many. And Apple security updates tend to install pretty quickly. My friend, who is a Windoze guy (you know, certified geek) told me that it takes a full day and night to install everything to get Windoze XP up to date (and that does not include the Micro$lop Orfice updates, which for some reason are separate). When I set up his older PowerMac, I think it took no more than an hour, and that included initializing the drive.

Plus, Apples are never corrupted by viruses and spybots and whatever like Windoze boxen are...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

milhaus said:


> Seriously? How many security updates has Apple released in the last year?


For the iPhone? One.

For the Mac? For this year, 2008? Two, according to Apple.com.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Personally, I think most of those reasons are why "uber-geeks" shouldn't buy an iPhone.

The iPhone is "THE" consumer phone. The one for regular people who don't mess around with things. They want something that works, integrates with iTunes like their iPod and they can check their email on.

The iPhone is unbelievably popular in its target market.


----------



## sb91 (Mar 21, 2008)

I think the same its a geeky list


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

I was primarily a windows user for quite some time, (mainly developer, etc) but that really shouldn't matter with the iphone. Its just basically my opinion that first for any company is not going to run into some hickups, but also criticism. The iPhone just seems to work, just the only main gripe I would have about getting one is the service restriction, but what you going to do... (aside from hack, then risk turning it into a brick on the next update). 

Now the AppleTV... I won't really get into that.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

sb91 said:


> I think the same its a geeky list


Its the true list.


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

milhaus said:


> Seriously? How many security updates has Apple released in the last year?


Honestly, I don't remember the number because it is very low, single digits.

Windows on the other hand... My home PC is turned on once every couple of weeks & I have to wait about 30 minutes for the updates to complete, and at my office (a large Canadian corporation) the security updates happen almost every week.

Sooo... what's your point?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

YouTube - David Lynch on iPhone

This man speaks of the truth!


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

spitfire said:


> YouTube - David Lynch on iPhone
> 
> This man speaks of the truth!


You know, its like digital SLRs when they came out (and still somewhat now days depending on the approach), its a compromise, not a replacement to the past technologies or alternatives.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

I just like pissing people off by saying I hate the iPhone lmfao!

But I am looking forward to buying iPhone 2!


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

I personally find that most of the list is valid. However, the poster goes on completely discount the fact that an SDK is coming out and people will be able to purchase third party apps that do all these things. Now THAT is complete BS. 90% of the functionality he claims doesn't come with Windows Mobile phones priced the same as an iPhone, the comparison would be more reasonable if he OBJECTIVELY compared STOCK $400 WM smartphones with a stock iPhone, then see what wins.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Corvillus said:


> I personally find that most of the list is valid. However, the poster goes on completely discount the fact that an SDK is coming out and people will be able to purchase third party apps that do all these things. Now THAT is complete BS. 90% of the functionality he claims doesn't come with Windows Mobile phones priced the same as an iPhone, the comparison would be more reasonable if he OBJECTIVELY compared STOCK $400 WM smartphones with a stock iPhone, then see what wins.


Guys. He is just too cool to be down with anything Apple. He is so rebellious, he is rebelling against the rebels.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

Adrian. said:


> Guys. He is just too cool to be down with anything Apple. He is so rebellious, he is rebelling against the rebels.


Leave him alone..


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> Guys. He is just too cool to be down with anything Apple. He is so rebellious, he is rebelling against the rebels.


Huh? Are you referring to my post or the "42 Reasons" article. 

If my post, let me reiterate by saying that I don't support the article, and I am an iPhone user. I'm merely saying that he is correct in saying that the iPhone doesn't do these things. However, he fails to mention that most Windows Mobile devices with a $400 MSRP can't do most of these things either without adding extra third party applications. Which is a poor basis for an argument since this can be done on the iPhone as well, either right now with hacks or legitimately come June when the SDK launches.


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

Corvillus said:


> Huh? Are you referring to my post or the "42 Reasons" article.
> 
> If my post, let me reiterate by saying that I don't support the article, and I am an iPhone user. I'm merely saying that he is correct in saying that the iPhone doesn't do these things. However, he fails to mention that most Windows Mobile devices with a $400 MSRP can't do most of these things either without adding extra third party applications. Which is a poor basis for an argument since this can be done on the iPhone as well, either right now with hacks or legitimately come June when the SDK launches.


Don't know if the other guys were referring to your post, but I disagree with you. It took me to number 26 before I saw anything remotely like a valid issue - the iPhone doesn't cut & paste.

a smattering of the silly claims include:

You hate iTunes - Wee bit of prejudice there, iTunes is not a bad media management app.
You prefer a CDMA carrier - why?
You use SIP voice over IP telephone services at work, home, or while roaming internationally - it's already a phone for goodness sake, he must be using a Nokia N800. Or doesn't know how to deal with SIM cards. Or he can't afford a voice plan.
You like to use Skype - ditto
You want to be able to put in a fresh battery when battery life gets low instead of carrying multiple chargers around - "multiple chargers"? how about 1, and my battery lasts a couple of days.
You like to automatically synchronize your favorite recorded TV shows in Media Center instead of buying them - ??? must be related to the "I hate iTunes" comment - I do this now with eyeTV.
You like to synchronize TiVo TV shows on your phone automatically - ditto
You want to use optical character recognition on business cards - wtf? And how many Windows mobile devices do this??
You like being able to manage your website favorites from your desktop - sync bookmarks in iTunes??
You like to use Java Midlet applications - eh? a true propeller head - what exactly do you want to _do_, not what technology gets you off.
You need to edit Microsoft Word and Excel documents - LOL, good luck doing this on any mobile device with a small screen.
You don’t want to wait for software to be developed when the same functionality has been available for years (decades) on other platforms - I guess he runs DOS/VSE at home on an IBM 360/158 (for you young un's thats an old mainframe from the olden days when companies only had 1 computer).
You want a high res screen instead of half-VGA. So that you can watch...
You want strip poker on your phone (disallowed by the SDK rules). He just wants a good porn device & can't manage his laptop with 1 hand.
You want a Sim-free phone. Uhhh, isn't that a repeat of the CDMA comment??

Anyway, I'm sure folks will debate the comments I just made, but in most cases his points are of three types - MS Mobile prejudice, pure techno weenie prejudice, and ignorance. Oh ya, he had a couple of valid ones, about 6-7 depending on interpretation.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

> On the contrary, here are 42 reasons you still don’t want an iPhone:
> 
> 1.You realize that having tactile hardware buttons is a faster and easier to use interface in many mobility-related scenarios
> 2.You realize that being able to search contacts instantly after turning on the device is much easier for making phone calls.
> ...


So lets go through all the items one at a time :heybaby: 

1. Buttons on any cell phone or keyboard on smart phones are actually harder to use then iPhones touch screen keyboard. Plus the iPhone keyboard only shows up when needed and doesn't take up space when not needed. Plus, if you break a button on the other devices, I hope it isn't the one that you really need to use all the time, or else you're going out to buy a brand new phone.

2. Searching contacts after turning on your phone is much easier? You betcha, I find it much more difficult to search when my phone is OFF. 

3. In order to make all these available for voice recognition, which I can tell you do not exist all at once or at all on any smart phone right now, would take a great deal of software and hardware commitment. By the time your phone figured out what it had to do via voice, you could be talking or typing.

4. Well if I had my daily plan on my home screen as soon as I turned on my phone, how exactly am I supposed to do STEP #2 instantly? That's why Apple is smarter then you and didn't do that!

5. Thank god Apple didn't allow for that in the iPhone, might I add that these functions don't exist on other phones or if any perhaps one. Bad enough I have to listen to people screaming into their cell phones, I sure as heck don't want to listen to all of that out loud.

6. Not everyone is a fan of iTunes, I hate WinAmp, big deal.

7. Don't use Coverflow if you don't like it, you have a choice and guess what? You can actually do what you recommended as well with the iPhone.

8. Name me the number one smart phone (excluding iPhone) with this built right in without downloading or adding it in later?

9. GPS hardware built in? What exactly does this mean? No need for that.

10. Already possible

11. MMS messages once again are independent of the carrier and not widely available to all carriers. Plus they waste too much time and effort.

12. The iPhones iChat abilities keep on going and pushes the messages to your phone while doing other things. 

13. This technology is already available through some carriers and the latest rumours might have it that it is coming to the iPhone later. However, not all smart phones do this nor do most people know about this technology.

14. Yup we haven't even begun with 3G networks and already you want to use up bandwidth on a cell phone for streaming or sending videos? Recording I can see, but there is no way I am going to pay the high costs of video emails.

15. Nope, I don't prefer a CDMA carrier as my choice is then limited to the technology at hand. 

16. Coming to a phone near you in the next upgrade and also dependent on your carrier. Once again, not all networks are on this band yet for speed. How that makes it a cell phone or smart phone responsibility is beyond me. 

17. No need

18. Why?

19. First task is to figure out how to search for contacts when your task lists is showing on the main screen .

20. The iPhone has notes built in, not sure what the issue is here

21. Yup only if I want to receive a nice virus or two.

22. No storage card in the iPhone. Holds more then 2 or 4GB of data.

23. For the most part, batteries are hardly used for most people, I find myself that I charge my cell phone at home or in the car or at the office. Really not a big deal. Charger at home travels to office if needed, charger in car is in car. At no time do you see me holding or carrying my charger in hand. Batteries on the other hand, forget it. There is no way I'm carrying around a cell battery all day and everyday on top of my cell phone. Not convenient for myself. 

24. Can already be done

25. Same as 24.

26. What other programs are needed on the iPhone for this purpose, that already exist on other smart phones?

27. Go to iTunes and synchronize to your hearts content with the iPhone

28. Ok, sure. Let me check my cell phone to see if that has it as well, nope! Let me check the smart phone, nope! What is the purpose of that? I search for the person I want, it gives me everything I need and more.

29. Not needed

30. Well let me see, oh yeah SYNC BOOKMARKS! What a concept! Much easier then on any smart phone, if they even have that capability built right in.

31. Java what on an iPhone? 

32. Sure let me get right on that one. If you're using a 3.5" screen for document editing, then you don't know what a notebook is for.

33. Switch between input methods? Ok, let me see, on a smart phone, my only INPUT choice is...wait for the drum roll here...... PLASTIC BUTTONS. Or input through syncing. 

34. Nope, no handwriting recognition needed in today's age, that would imply me having a STYLUS which I absolutely hate using on touch screen anything. 

35. Voice recording will come along eventually. I'm pretty sure not all smart phones have this built in either.

36. For what purposes would this serve for everyone owning an iPhone?

37. Have you ever managed a server from a smart phone ONLY using SSH? Who is this person?

38. Hands down I would use ANY Mac capable laptop for this and not a cell phone, smart phone or iPod. Being able to watch a Keynote or PowerPoint on an iPhone could work, but not for hooking up to a projector.

39. Simply not true!!! Lies!

40. Fair enough, just like any company, some still use type writers and fax machines, no big deal.

41. News flash, hardly any smart phone is capable for using with winter gloves or long nails without some issues. There is not a perfect smart phone out there that you can actually use with gloves or long nails at all times ACCURATELY.

42. Don't call Microsoft as they don't have such a device.

Now that is his 42 list, but since he couldn't count or rename his title, I will continue with the rest of his list:

43. Apple chargers are needed to charge the iPhone, just like ALL other phone manufacturers recommend using their chargers for safety reasons.

44. Emulators? Why, does your phone not have what the iPhone has?

45. Woah! The games will actually be a lot better with new thinking. It will reduce the stress on your fingers and hands.

46. The iPhone's screen could use a higher pixel count, but the current one smokes even the PSP in my opinion.

47. No idea why this was mentioned, as the SDK will open up rapidly to other countries after it first starts in the U.S. in June, but it hasn't stopped me from downloading it and using it living here in Canada? Anyone else have issues?

48. I do want Apple to know what apps I buy, this will give them feedback for future apps of their own.

49. Anything other then MPG4 or better does not deserve to be watched on such a tiny device.

50. Not applicable

51. I guess some people really really need this function in a cell phone. I could do with out, today's technology allows me to use my laptop just about anywhere and hooked up to the internet just about anywhere within reason.

52. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA Rogers in Canada is THE ONLY carrier of choice, so HUH :lmao: 

53. Living under a rock lately? SIM Free phone? not bloody likely.

54. On its way

55. You don't understand business period!

There you have it ALL 55 and not 42 as original poster of the topic of discussion.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice list! Mind if I quote you?? lol


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

irontree said:


> 42 Reasons You Still Don't Want an iPhone - pocketnow.com Discussion
> 
> How much on this list is bogus?? lol



In Fairness - the list is largely valid. I am a Mac Zealot, but I think it is healthy to keep an open mind about areas-of-improvement.

While I love and rave about my iPhone, I too would have liked:
stereo bluetooth headset, record video, synch notes and tasks, a daily summary screen, less 'clicks' to make a call, cached GPS maps, a normal USB connector, Flash, support for other Codecs ...

Having said that, I am happy too see that some of the listed issues are obsolete...
VLC and RDP, Air Share, Built in GPS ...

Still the coolest device on the market.


----------



## daddymac (Jun 29, 2008)

If you're already a mac fan, there's little you can buy from Mac that you'll be disappointed with.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Wow, way to resurrect an 8 month old thread!



> If you're already a mac fan, there's little you can buy from Mac that you'll be disappointed with.


Are you new to the Mac platform?  Mac fans have a long tradition of being disappointed with Apple. Just go to any Mac site after a keynote and read about all the products that "will never sell."


----------



## Rukus (Aug 10, 2007)

*Lol*

Well I started reading through the list of Iphone "can't do's" from to OP and found myself thinking, "has the person that wrote this list even SEEN an Iphone in the last year?" Then I realized I was reading something that was written a year and a Half ago :lmao: 
I guess it's a good idea to keep an eye on the post dates of the thread your reading :clap:


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

This was a great post in the same thread:



Brandon Miniman said:


> I still maintain that come June and July once the developers work their magic (and when new iPhones are released), 75% of that list could be crossed off.





> I take it you disagreed with my assessment? I've been doing software development for 18+ years and have even written a couple of small Pocket PC programs. I think just beta testing a reasonably big application should take at least one month, and that only leaves 3-4 months to develop it, including learning the SDK.
> 
> With a big enough team, it might be done, but how many PDA software shops have big teams?
> 
> If you still think it can be done, is that based on experience or is it more like wishful thinking? Wishful thinking is fine, but it may not be realistic. It will certainly get done eventually, but it wouldn't surprise me at all for it to take a year or more to get applications equivalent to what we have on Windows Mobile.


So funny. Just a few months later, the App Store was announced and now it's bigger than anything Windows Mobile could ever dream of being..

His "assessment" was spot on.... haha.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i have one reason 60$ a month on a phone yea right? The most i do is text and talk for 10mins of total in a month and for internet even 1gb is alot for me.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

The $60 a month isn't only for the iPhone though, i think all voice/data plans will cost you thatmuch regardless of which smartphone you purchase


----------



## Carter (Sep 8, 2009)

I've been debating it for a couple months now to either keep the BlackBerry or trade for an iPhone & this week finally decided to run with an iPhone so I should have my new work cell on Monday.

To me the Black Berry is better as a phone & to write large emails but the iphone just has so many applications to offer plus I get something like 6GB/month so lets see how much I can use 

Anyways, will decide myself which is better once I finally start using one daily.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

irontree said:


> 42 Reasons You Still Don't Want an iPhone - pocketnow.com Discussion
> 
> How much on this list is bogus?? lol


42 reasons? I count 55 in the article. Figures. Windows fanboy who can't even count his own list correctly.


----------

